# I need a web browser that still works with OSX 10.1.5



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

Can anyone recommend a web browser that is still current for OSX 10.1.5? 

Thanks


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.caminobrowser.org/releases/085.php


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Why not upgrade to 10.4 (or later)?


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

I have an old ibook 300mhz and a 10.1 disk which I don't really want to spend any more money on. It's mostly just for my spouse to check email/web browse with and stream internet radio.

Vexel thanks for the link


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

There are a few resources but you will find that browsers are taking advantage of features that are found at the *very least* in 10.2 (mostly 10.3 / 10.4). Many that will still work on 10.1.x are likely no longer being updated. It seems that older versions of Netscape 6.2.x / 7.1 and Mozilla 1.x are the most commonly referenced as useable although Opera up to version 7.x should also be compatible.

There are others that will work but you'll have to find them ^_^. <a href="http://darrel.knutson.com/mac/www/browsers.html" target="_blank">This is an exhaustive list</a> (only some of which will be OS 10.1.5 compatible.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

You'll find a large increase in performance by running 10.3/4 over 10.1.5


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

Do you think 10.3 will be faster than 10.1 on such an old machine? I have the ram at 320mb. I just assumed 10.1 was a smaller install.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Most definitely. OSX got faster as the releases went on. 10.1 was the first genuinely usable version of the OS, but the OS get increasingly faster with each revision. I had a G3 b/w and it was noticable snappier with each upgrade even with it's 350mhz processor.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Ah, the problem will be that the 300 Mhz iBook will only have USB (and USB1 at that) and no FireWire, so installing Tiger will be too painful, although there are of course still ways to accomplish it. That's too bad, since Tiger rocks on a 366 Mhz iBook SE (installed via FireWire).


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

I had no idea there were so many browsers....

HowEver what are the 'ways' you mention? I have an imac, would it be possible to install software via ethernet?


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

For sure you have to beat them off with a stick -). I run 4 browsers all time.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

10.1 is pretty primitive stuff - just barely out of Beta.

IMHO, you'd be better off running 9.1 or 9.2.x - at least it's a mature, fully developed OS. 

At the very minimum, get a copy of 10.2 (Jaguar.)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

